# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера Ер-2

## lindr

Ер-2		

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

1850101		№18	01	01	1940	СССР		8-я АДДД 
1850201		№18	01	02	1940	СССР		8-я АДДД 
1850301		№18	01	03	1940	СССР		421-й БАП, 747-й АПДД потерян 30.01.43
1850401		№18	01	04	1940	СССР		8-я АДДД сбит 10.10.41
1850501		№18	01	05	1940	СССР		
1850102		№18	02	01	1940	СССР		НИПАВ сбит по ошибке 11.09.41
1850202		№18	02	02	1940	СССР		
1850302		№18	02	03	1940	СССР		
1850402		№18	02	04	1940	СССР		421-й БАП сбит 10.10.41
1850502		№18	02	05	1941	СССР		АК-1 испытания
1850103		№18	03	01	1941	СССР		420-й БАП сбит 15.09.41
1850203		№18	03	02	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит 21.10.41
1850303		№18	03	03	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит 19.10.41
1850403		№18	03	04	1941	СССР		документ
1850503		№18	03	05	1941	СССР		документ
1850603		№18	03	06	1941	СССР		421-й БАП
1850703		№18	03	07	1941	СССР		420-й БАП потерян при перегоне 10.08.41
1850803		№18	03	08	1941	СССР		
1850903		№18	03	09	1941	СССР		
1851003		№18	03	10	1941	СССР		
1850104		№18	04	01	1941	СССР		
1850204		№18	04	02	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит 19.10.41
1850304		№18	04	03	1941	СССР		документ
1850404		№18	04	04	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит по ошибке 25.09.41
1850504		№18	04	05	1941	СССР		421-й БАП
1850604		№18	04	06	1941	СССР	СССР-И638	завод №45
1850704		№18	04	07	1941	СССР		420-й БАП сбит 07.10.41
1850804		№18	04	08	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит 07.10.41
1850904		№18	04	09	1941	СССР		421-й БАП потерян 07.08.41
1851004		№18	04	10	1941	СССР		
1850105		№18	05	01	1941	СССР		421-й БАП
1850205		№18	05	02	1941	СССР		421-й БАП
1850305		№18	05	03	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит 18.10.41
1850405		№18	05	04	1941	СССР	СССР-И586	421-й БАП, завод №26 потерян 29.04.45
1850505		№18	05	05	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит 18.10.41
1850605		№18	05	06	1941	СССР		421-й БАП
1850705		№18	05	07	1941	СССР		8-я АДДД сбит при облете по ошибке 24.07.41
1850805		№18	05	08	1941	СССР		421-й БАП
1850905		№18	05	09	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит 03.10.41
1851005		№18	05	10	1941	СССР		421-й БАП авария 05.08.41
1850106		№18	06	01	1941	СССР		421-й БАП
1850206		№18	06	02	1941	СССР		
1850306		№18	06	03	1941	СССР		420-й БАП сбит 19.09.41
1850406		№18	06	04	1941	СССР		
1850506		№18	06	05	1941	СССР		
1850606		№18	06	06	1941	СССР		
1850706		№18	06	07	1941	СССР		
1850806		№18	06	08	1941	СССР		421-й БАП
1850906		№18	06	09	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит 12.09.41
1851006		№18	06	10	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит по ошибке 03.10.41
1851106		№18	06	11	1941	СССР	СССР-И541	завод №16
1851206		№18	06	12	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит 18.10.41
1851306		№18	06	13	1941	СССР		
1851406		№18	06	14	1941	СССР		8-я АДДД сбит 06.10.41
1851506		№18	06	15	1941	СССР		
1851606		№18	06	16	1941	СССР		421-й БАП, 747-й АПДД
1851706		№18	06	17	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит 06.10.41
1851806		№18	06	18	1941	СССР		421-й БАП сбит 10.10.41
1851906		№18	06	19	1941	СССР		8-я АДДД сбит 07.10.41
1852006		№18	06	20	1941	СССР		
1850107		№18	07	01	1941	СССР		
1850207		№18	07	02	1941	СССР		
1850307		№18	07	03	1941	СССР		
1850407		№18	07	04	1941	СССР		266-я САМ
1850507		№18	07	05	1941	СССР		
1850607		№18	07	06	1941	СССР		
1850707		№18	07	07	1941	СССР		авария 06.05.41
1850807		№18	07	08	1941	СССР		
1850907		№18	07	09	1941	СССР		потерян 05.07.41
1851007		№18	07	10	1941	СССР		поломка 15.06.41

7013901		№39	01	01	1943	СССР	1	НИИ ВВС эталон
7013902		№39	01	02	1944	СССР		испытания 1944
7013903		№39	01	03	1944	СССР		Ач-30Б
7013904		№39	01	04	1944	СССР		
7013905		№39	01	05	1944	СССР		
7013906		№39	01	06	1944	СССР		
7013907		№39	01	07	1944	СССР		
7013908		№39	01	08	1944	СССР		
7013909		№39	01	09	1944	СССР		
7013910		№39	01	10	1944	СССР		авария 02.06.44
7023901	ММ	№39	02	01	1944	СССР	11	испытания 1945
7023902		№39	02	02	1944	СССР		испытания 1945
7023903		№39	02	03	03.44	СССР		
7023904		№39	02	04	1944	СССР		
7023905		№39	02	05	03.44	СССР		
7023906		№39	02	06	1944	СССР		332-й АПДД, 330-й БАП
7023907		№39	02	07	1944	СССР		
7023908		№39	02	08	1944	СССР		
7023909		№39	02	09	1944	СССР		
7023910		№39	02	10	1944	СССР		
7023916		№39	02	16	03.44	СССР		
7023917		№39	02	17	03.44	СССР		
7023918		№39	02	18	1944	СССР		
7023919		№39	02	19	1944	СССР		
7023920		№39	02	20	1944	СССР		
7033901		№39	03	01	1944	СССР		
7033902		№39	03	02	1944	СССР		
7033903		№39	03	03	06.44	СССР		104-й БАП потерян 26.07.44
7033904		№39	03	04	06.44	СССР		АЧ-30Б
7033905		№39	03	05	1944	СССР		
7033906		№39	03	06	1944	СССР		
7033907		№39	03	07	06.44	СССР		АЧ-30Б
7033908		№39	03	08	1944	СССР		
7033909		№39	03	09	1944	СССР		
7033910		№39	03	10	1944	СССР		
7033911		№39	03	11	1944	СССР		
7033912		№39	03	12	1944	СССР		
7033913		№39	03	13	1944	СССР		
7033911		№39	03	14	1944	СССР		
7033915		№39	03	15	1944	СССР		
7033916		№39	03	16	06.44	СССР		АЧ-30Б
7033917		№39	03	17	1944	СССР		
7033918		№39	03	18	1944	СССР		
7033919		№39	03	19	1944	СССР		
7033920		№39	03	20	1944	СССР		
7043901		№39	04	01	1944	СССР		
7043902		№39	04	02	1944	СССР		
7043903		№39	04	03	1944	СССР		
7043904		№39	04	04	1944	СССР		
7043905		№39	04	05	1944	СССР		
7043906		№39	04	06	1944	СССР		
7043907		№39	04	07	1944	СССР		
7043908		№39	04	08	1944	СССР		332-й АПДД, 330-й БАП потерян 03.03.45
7053901		№39	05	01	1944	СССР		
7053911		№39	05	11	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 12.44 эталон
7063901		№39	06	01	1944	СССР		испытания 1945
7063911		№39	06	11	1944	СССР		332-й АПДД, 330-й БАП
7073901		№39	07	01	1944	СССР		
7073911		№39	07	11	1944	СССР	113	потерян 1945
7083901		№39	08	01	1944	СССР		новые фонари
7093901		№39	09	01	1944	СССР		
7093905		№39	09	05	1944	СССР	5	332-й АПДД, 330-й БАП потерян 07.45
7093913		№39	09	13	03.45	СССР		испытания 1945 ГКНИИ
7093918		№39	09	18	1945	СССР		332-й АПДД, 330-й БАП
7103901		№39	10	01	03.45	СССР		испытания 1945
7103902		№39	10	02	03.45	СССР		испытания 1945
7113901		№39	11	01	1945	СССР		
7113916		№39	11	16	1945	СССР		332-й АПДД, 330-й БАП
7123901		№39	12	01	1945	СССР		
7133901		№39	13	01	1945	СССР		
7143901		№39	14	01	1945	СССР		
7153901		№39	15	01	1945	СССР		
7163901		№39	16	01	1945	СССР		
7163915		№39	16	15	1945	СССР		последний
7163916		№39	16	16	1945	СССР		задел отправлен №86
7163917		№39	16	17	1945	СССР		задел отправлен №86
7163918		№39	16	18	1945	СССР		задел отправлен №86
7163919		№39	16	19	1945	СССР		задел отправлен №86
7163920		№39	16	20	1945	СССР		задел отправлен №86

7223901	ММ	№39	22	01	1945	СССР		
7223902	ММ	№39	22	02	1945	СССР		
7223903	ММ	№39	22	03	1945	СССР		
7223904	ММ	№39	22	04	1945	СССР		
7223905	ММ	№39	22	05	1945	СССР		
7223906	ММ	№39	22	06	1945	СССР		
7223907	ММ	№39	22	07	1945	СССР		
7223908	ММ	№39	22	08	1945	СССР		
7223909	ММ	№39	22	09	1945	СССР		
7223910	ММ	№39	22	10	1945	СССР		
7223911	ММ	№39	22	11	1945	СССР		
7223912	ММ	№39	22	12	1945	СССР		
7223913	ММ	№39	22	13	1945	СССР		
7223914	ММ	№39	22	14	1945	СССР		
7223915	ММ	№39	22	15	1945	СССР		
7223916	ММ	№39	22	16	1945	СССР		
7223917	ММ	№39	22	17	1945	СССР		
7223918	ММ	№39	22	18	1945	СССР		
7223919	ММ	№39	22	19	1945	СССР		
7223920	ММ	№39	22	20	1945	СССР		
7233901	ММ	№39	23	01	1945	СССР		
7233902	ММ	№39	23	02	1945	СССР		
7233903	ММ	№39	23	03	1945	СССР		
7233904	ММ	№39	23	04	1945	СССР		
7233905	ММ	№39	23	05	1945	СССР		
7233906	ММ	№39	23	06	1945	СССР		
7233907	ММ	№39	23	07	1945	СССР		
7233908	ММ	№39	23	08	1945	СССР		
7233909	ММ	№39	23	09	1945	СССР		
7233910	ММ	№39	23	10	1945	СССР

8013901	ОН	№39	01	01	1945	СССР		
8013902	ОН	№39	01	02	1945	СССР		
8013903	ОН	№39	01	03	1945	СССР

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен.

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

